# MickeS will be the first person to reply to this thread



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

really


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

imagine seeing you in here


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

How did you know???


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

MickeS said:


> How did you know???


I'm that good.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Cute.

Actually had no idea this area was here. I was always good at taking tests, so maybe I'll give it a try.


----------

